# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Hoe vaak wegen is normaal?

## davanzu21

Ik ben net bijna een week ontslagen uit een eetstoorniskliniek, het gaat best goed.

Ik weet niet goed hoevaak normaal is om te wegen?? Ik ben geobsedeerd door dat rotding, en woog mij voor mijn opname keivaak, en in mijn opname 1-2 keer per week.

Wat is normaal en gezond?

----------


## ezzie

Hoi,

Ik weet precies wat je bedoeld en hoe je je voelt. Maar wat denk jij dan dat normaal en gezond is? Ik ben ook opgenomen geweest maar ik kan me niet voorstellen dat jullie het daar nooit over gehad hebben.
Zit je op gezond gewicht? eigenlijk is het dan helemaal niet nodig om te wegen, pas als je ineens geen kleren meer aan kunt en een paar maten extra moet kopen. Maar ik weet dat het niet zo makkelijk is...ik moet ook controle houden over mijn gewicht op 1 of andere manier. Misschien kun je het een beetje afbouwen? eerst een tijd 1 keer per week? Ik ben ook de mist in gegaan toen ik toch weer vaker ging wegen en dat sta je ineens weer elke dag op dat ding en staat alleenmaar je genezing in de weg!
Heb je nog een eetschema?
suc6 :-)

----------


## Agnes574

1 maal per week op dezelfde dag,hetzelfde tijdstip,met/zonder dezelfde kleren geeft een duidelijk en goed beeld.
Iedere dag op dat ding gaan staan heeft écht geen zin en geeft vaak een vertekend en teleurstellend resultaat  :Wink:

----------


## davanzu21

Hmm okee...

Ik moet afkicken van dat ding eigenlijk.. Nu zit er een periode van 2 weken tussen want donderdag moet ik bij de huisarts wegen..

----------


## gin

hallo,
ik erken dit probleem. 
Ik ben ook net opgenomen geweest in een centrum voor eetstoornissen. Daar werden we gewogen op maandag en donderdagmorgen. Vreemd, ik was bang voor die momenten, omdat ik zelf niks in de hand had. Thuis stond ik zo veel op de weegschaal, wel 20 keer per dag. Ik controleerde alles. 
Nu ik terug thuis ben ben ik ook enorm gedwongen om op de weegschaal te staan. Maar het lukt me om enkel s'morgens op de weegschaal te staan. Ik hoop dat dat in de toekomst kan afgebouwd worden. 
knuf Gin

----------


## davanzu21

High cure van de Ursula?

----------

